# High flow for betta



## mrsailboats (Dec 26, 2009)

I've recently shut down my 20gal and moved my betta into my 50 gal. However with the flow of the filter he usually floats to the top. I think if he went down to the plants he would be okay but since my plants are only half the height of the tank he is usually just floating at the top. He has been in there for a couple weeks now. Should I be concerned and try to make a new home for him. Anyone else have them in community tanks what is their behavior like?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

current is an issue with them because they are pretty much a sail in the wind under water.

Ive had em in community tanks, but my bettas never did this, they were all over the tank.


----------



## mrsailboats (Dec 26, 2009)

yeah its strange its more like he is just very buoyant. When he makes the effort to go down he just floats right back up.


----------



## mrsailboats (Dec 26, 2009)

Okay I just seem to have a floater here. I've taken the betta out of the community tank. Put him in his own little tank with no flow. He just can't seem to stay submerged. Whenever he tries to get to the bottom he just floats right to the top. Just a possibility but do you think from staying at the top his fins may have slightly filled with air or something? I can't find any other cases of this. He also seems very healthy and eats no problem


----------

